# Solid clear resin shift knob: How to?



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

So i had the idea one day of using a small bird's skull as a shift knob. But that isnt so "user friendly". so i then had the idea of making a mold of a knob and placing the skull inside. Any body done this or really good with resin? i did some searching and couldnt find anyone who would make such an item?TIA


----------



## deathsled (Jul 6, 2008)

heres how i do it.
make a wooden mock up of what you want the knob to look like, smooth etc.
hit it with wax...just enough to cover it and make it completely covered.
completely cover it in fiberglass and resin...........
cut it in half as cleanly as possible. reinforce the sides of fiberglass on the outside...it is now what will be your mold.
wax the inside of your mold where the wood version used to be so that the resin doesnt stick to the fiberglass mold. close it and put it in a clamp or have it secured so the two halves dont move. get your clear resin mix ready and bubbles free...or with bubbles.
pour it in slowly. wait a couple days. open the two halves. polish your new diy shift knob


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Solid clear resin shift knob: How to? (ryanarchy)*

^ great step by step http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanarchy* »_So i had the idea one day of using a small bird's skull as a shift knob

why? might just be me, but that is a little morbid







i'm not saying you shouldnt do it, its your car do whatever makes you happy, i was just wondering what gave you the idea?
-zac


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (deathsled)*

As far as the wax goes, what kind of wax should i use? As far as the fiberglass goes, can i use the kind you would get from lowes, or should i go to the surfboard supply store and get some gnarly stuff? 
What motivated this strange project is that i have a friend who wanted his motician girlfriend to get him a femur bone so that he could use it as a throw rod for the shifter, i took it one step further and found that paraket skulls are about the right size and are readily availble for less than $20 on the internet. On my old scirocco i had astro-turf carpet, snow leopard trimmed speaker boxes and door panels, and a large plaster leopard where the back seat originally was. So i guess i just like to do things out of the ordinary.
Thanks for the help and speedy response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

you can also mold the original in silicone mold rubber. There is a seller on ebay where I have bought both the clear resin and silicone reasonably and it works well.


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (dr.chop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.chop* »_you can also mold the original in silicone mold rubber. There is a seller on ebay where I have bought both the clear resin and silicone reasonably and it works well.

hmm....ill check that out. thanks.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

here is a link to his ebay store where I bought resin, epoxy, and silicone from
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Ae...mrsZ1


----------



## dirty jerzey (Nov 25, 2007)

im working on mine, but using a baby fetus


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (dirty jerzey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirty jerzey* »_im working on mine, but using a baby fetus 

already looked into this. you can get a human skull from china or russia but they cost a couple hundred for a good replica. also, i dont think the ergonomics would be right. but i look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## dirty jerzey (Nov 25, 2007)

haha thats sick man, i was only joking. hope turns out good


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (dirty jerzey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirty jerzey* »_haha thats sick man, i was only joking. hope turns out good
 
Haha yeah,I just looked into it to see if you could acually get human bones on the internet. a fetus shift knob is too creepy, even for me. my artistic streak combined with my off beat style has a tendency to draw attenion. so i saw this coming and wanted the feedback. when you ask about using dead animals in your car you gotta expect some flames


----------



## dirty jerzey (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (ryanarchy)*

haha i hope to see pics soon


----------

